# Calling a Room to Attention



## crooks.a (3 Aug 2011)

Hello,

So I've heard this done a few ways and I would like the input of some Reg/Res Force members to see what is the official way to call a room to attention when a senior officer enters, or when you want the members to stop talking.

I've heard the following used:

"ROOM"
"GROUP"
"ROOM ATTEN-TION"

What is the accepted standard among these? Or if it isn't here, what do you use?

Thank you.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2011)

"room"

Good enough for our SCWO when the CO (and sometimes WComd) walks in to morning brief.


----------



## Fatalize (3 Aug 2011)

Not sure if there is an official command but through BMQ/SQ/DP1 it was always "group or room" for me, they seem to be the most common and instructors never really cared as to which one was called.

I've heard platoons call "Area" before as well in St-Jean.


----------



## darkskye (3 Aug 2011)

I use and hear the following all the time:

Room, Group, Room Atten-tion, and Area


----------



## gcclarke (3 Aug 2011)

Onboard HMC Ships (and likely submarines as well), it's typically "<insert name of ship here">, e.g. "Vancouver!" or "Winnipeg!".


----------



## PPCLI Guy (3 Aug 2011)

In the Air Force, a simple "Dudes!" will usually suffice.  Either that, or once in the primary says"hello, I'm in the room...".


----------



## krustyrl (3 Aug 2011)

> [In the Air Force, a simple "Dudes!" will usually suffice.  Either that, or once in the primary says"hello, I'm in the room...".
> /quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Springroll (3 Aug 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Onboard HMC Ships (and likely submarines as well), it's typically "<insert name of ship here">, e.g. "Vancouver!" or "Winnipeg!".




Unless CTFP walks on to the bridge...


----------



## krustyrl (3 Aug 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> > [In the Air Force, a simple "Dudes!" will usually suffice.  Either that, or once in the primary says"hello, I'm in the room...".
> > /quote]
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Hurricane (3 Aug 2011)

From my understanding, and I could be out to lunch.

Room is for a smaller "Room" area IE classroom or briefing room where everyone is patiently waiting for the "One".

Group is for just a random group of people, not necessarily all people you know or are associated with just a gaggle.

I have seen Area used in BMQ, but never after that. The BMQ course senior called Area for my QL3 when I was marching them past after lunch. Obviously because he didn't know better but we all chuckled inside just the same.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (3 Aug 2011)

"This one time...at band camp".....I mean, BMQ, I had the opportunity to hear the response of a long, drawled out,
 "_F*********ck yooooouuu_.", to a call of "ROOM!"

The MCpl did not seem amused, as he strode past everyone else to come upon the Pte in question relaxing in his bunk......  

(The reason for the response was having a douche-tard in the section that would announce himself with ROOM everytime he walked in.....)

No one played the false "ROOM!" game again.


----------



## yoman (3 Aug 2011)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Unless CTFP walks on to the bridge...



Best I've had was "CDS on the bridge!"


----------



## Shadowolf (3 Aug 2011)

As an instructor, I am happy with 'Room' when within a room, elsewise 'Group'. Its what I learned, and I correct anything else to KISS.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2011)

"area" just sounds ghey..........


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Aug 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> "area" just sounds ghey..........



Perhaps, but I can see how it came about ...

_"You, stand to attention, why didn't you come to attention when "Group" was called?"

"Sorry Warrant, but that's the Basket Making Qualification Course, and I'm in the Dumb Insolence Platoon, I wasn't part of their group so I didn't think it included me."_


----------



## cupper (3 Aug 2011)

Then there is the tried and true method of tossing in a thunder flash or arty sim. Guaranteed to get everyone's attention! ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Aug 2011)

Yell "broom". Then follow it gotcha and duck as various objects are thrown at you for the poor-taste joke.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Aug 2011)

Go read the Course Senior book.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

